

Self: the movie - spooneybarger
http://www.smalltalk.org.br/movies/self.html

======
russellallen
Self the system still exists - this isn't just archeology. The website is at
[http://selflanguage.org](http://selflanguage.org) and the Git sources at
[http://github.com/russellallen/self](http://github.com/russellallen/self)

The VM compiles on recent OS X and x86 Linux and it's pretty fun to play with.
There is something about the underlying simplicity of the object model and the
immediacy and concreteness of the system which makes programming in it for me
unlike other programming languages, even after all this time.

I should do up a new release though - the downloadable binaries are a few
years old now.

------
arocks
Was not sure what to expect when I first saw the title. It was a short
documentary about the programming language Self highlighting some of its major
features like modelessness and prototype based object oriented programming.
The latter part was especially interesting to me because Javascript's OOP
design was heavily influenced by Self. The prototype based system seems very
powerful and much more flexible than traditional class based object oriented
systems.

~~~
masklinn
> Javascript's OOP design was heavily influenced by Self.

In roughly the same way Java's OOP design was heavily influenced by Smalltalk:
take the basic idea, misunderstand it, forget to include most of what make it
good then sprinkle some crap on top to make it worse.

------
muglug
Here it is on YouTube (Quicktime movie didn't have sound for me). Quality
isn't as high, though.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox5P7QyL774](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox5P7QyL774)

~~~
aufreak3
Something funny happened to me when I went to that link. On the side panel,
right near the top was a video titled "The Power of Smalltalk". I clicked that
to see what it was about - it was about real "small talk", as in "chit chat"
:)

AI ftw!

------
twoodfin
The Self implementation papers are some of the seminal contributions to modern
high-speed VM design:

[http://selflanguage.org/documentation/published/index.html#i...](http://selflanguage.org/documentation/published/index.html#implementation)

David Ungar's dissertation, "The Design and Evaluation of a High Performance
Smalltalk System" is also well-worth reading:

[http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/Pubs/TechRpts/1986/CSD-86-287.p...](http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/Pubs/TechRpts/1986/CSD-86-287.pdf)

------
autodidakto
Why are consistent, simple, and clear languages like self and io
([http://iolanguage.org/](http://iolanguage.org/)) so underused?

